# Japan offers loans to India for HSR



## CHamilton (Jul 21, 2015)

Japan offers low-interest loan for Indian HS line



> THE Japanese government has offered to fund the construction of India's first high-speed line linking Mumbai with Ahmedabad provided 30% of the rolling stock is supplied by Japanese companies.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 21, 2015)

Why not have Japan or China finance our Rail Projects, especially in the States and Cities?

Its mostly our money anyway, Trade Deal or no Trade Deal!


----------



## cirdan (Jul 21, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Why not have Japan or China finance our Rail Projects, especially in the States and Cities?
> 
> Its mostly our money anyway, Trade Deal or no Trade Deal!


Isn't that basically what's happening at Texas Central?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 21, 2015)

cirdan said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Why not have Japan or China finance our Rail Projects, especially in the States and Cities?
> ...


Yep, why not encourage it to be used all over?

Capital is capital, business is now International, so why not spend some of those Zillions of Dollars here to upgrade our crumbling and ancient infrastructure?


----------



## jis (Jul 21, 2015)

Considering that we shop out our armed forces on missions that are paid for partly by other sovereigns, I don't see any reason why we would not shop out infrastructure projects to other sovereigns willing to provide just financing for them. Though we have to be careful that we do not land ourselves in a position like Greece in the process. Though being the owner and minter of the preferred currency of transaction gives us considerable cover which Greece has never had.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 21, 2015)

cirdan said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Why not have Japan or China finance our Rail Projects, especially in the States and Cities?
> ...


Nothing has happened yet. It's all just theory and conjecture so far. It would appear that any politically acceptable rail project in Texas will need to find private funding for all rail, rolling stock, stations, and facilities. They will also need to pay off everyone who owns or manages a commercial interest along the way, most likely without the benefit of imminent domain or any other cost controls. It's hard to imagine having enough money left over to establish a thriving and functional service after every stakeholder has had a chance to extract their pound of flesh.


----------

